# tener muchas cosas por hacer/ que hacer



## gvergara

Olá:

Como é que se pode traduzir a estrutura _tener que/ por + Infinitivo _para o português? 

_Aún tengo muchas cosas *que/ por hacer*_. (no sentido de _I still have a lot of things to do// J'ai encore beaucoup d'affaires à regler_)

Desde já obrigado,

Gonçalo


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Talvez: Eu tenho muitas coisas para fazer. 

O que acha Gonçalo?


----------



## gvergara

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Talvez: Eu tenho muitas coisas para fazer.
> 
> O que acha Gonçalo?


Hahahaha não sei mesmo. As alternativas que me ocorrem são _Ainda tenho muitas coisas *por/a/para (*talvez mesmo *de)* fazer_, mas não sei qual/_is desta/_s opção/_ões é/são melhor/_es. Obrigado,

G.


----------



## Alandria

Temos muito a fazer.


----------



## gsb888

A frase que soa mais natural é "ainda tenho muitas coisas para fazer" ou até na linguagem oral informal "ainda tenho muitas coisas pra fazer". Acho que as outras opções (por/a) não estão erradas mas "para" é mais usado nesse caso.


----------



## Alandria

gsb888 said:


> A frase que soa mais natural é "ainda tenho muitas coisas para fazer" ou até na linguagem oral informal "ainda tenho muitas coisas pra fazer". Acho que as outras opções (por/a) não estão erradas mas "para" é mais usado nesse caso.



Tenho muito o que fazer também super-hiper-ultra-mega-giga-blaster natural.


----------



## Alentugano

Alandria said:


> Tenho muito o que fazer também super-hiper-ultra-mega-giga-blaster natural.


Ou mesmo "Tenho muito que fazer" (sem "o"). É uma das situações em que, na gramática padrão, se usa o _tenho que_ e que o distingue de _tenho de_.


----------



## gvergara

E se quiser dizer _Aún tengo mucho por vivir_, também se empregaria para? Neste caso não tenho certeza de que _para _funcione, uma vez que aqui não estaria expressando finalidade.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Ainda tenho muito para viver".


----------



## Alentugano

_Ainda tenho muito para viver é uma possibilidade_, mas eu iria quase imediatamente com a opção _Ainda tenho muito que viver. É_ possível que haja preferência regional/nacional por uma das duas.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Alentugano said:


> _Ainda tenho muito para viver é uma possibilidade_, mas eu iria quase imediatamente com a opção _Ainda tenho muito que viver. É_ possível que haja preferência regional/nacional por uma das duas.


Sem dúvida, também é uma opção.


----------



## Alandria

Ainda tenho muito o que viver


----------



## mexerica feliz

Alandria said:


> Ainda tenho muito o que viver



para viver é o mais comum no Brasil


----------



## Alentugano

mexerica feliz said:


> para viver é o mais comum no Brasil
> tá querendo forçar o lusismo por quê?


Olha quem fala! Você, que sempre que pode nos enfia pela goela abaixo os seus brasileirismos. Bah!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Olha a Faixa de Gaza, gente!


----------



## Alandria

mexerica feliz said:


> para viver é o mais comum no Brasil
> tá querendo forçar o lusismo por quê?



Agora você vai me perseguir o tempo INTEIRO, porque simplesmente não concorda com uma sugestão minha? 
Minha intenção aqui NUNCA foi forçar "lusismo" (Vejam que idéia doentia dessa criatura); mas, sim, dizer a verdade e contribuir para o compartilhamento de conhecimento no Fórum. E eu NÃO VOU ANDAR COM MEDO DE PISAR EM OVOS POR SUA CAUSA, ENTENDEU???????????
Se você nunca ouviu ninguém falar assim, AZAR, ou deve viver numa bolha, pois muita gente fala assim.

Estamos cansados disso, você faz isso em TODOS os fórums que participa há MAIS DE DEZ ANOS. Pensa que isso é legal para você? Perseguir qualquer opinião que, para você, cheire a "lusismo"? Ou será que você vai continuar me acusando de "portuguesa" para DESCREDIBILIZAR TUDO O QUE EU ESCREVO? Você dizendo isso, não só me desrespeita, como também atrapalha o aprendizado dos estrangeiros e dos próprios falantes nativos, além de subestimar a inteligência das pessoas. Afinal, qualquer pessoa com o MÍNIMO de massa encefálica sabe que você odeia Portugal. 

Olha, você fala tanta asneira, que tenho pena dos seus alunos [ela(e) se diz professor(a) pra quem não sabe]. 

Olha as asneiras que você fala:

"os brasileiros não sabem o que é o pronome 'nós' e não usam ele, pois caiu em desuso"
"o pronome possessivo 'nosso' caiu em desuso e está sendo substituído por 'a gente'"

Qualquer idiota sabe que você está MENTINDO e descaradamente. Não sou eu quem diz isso, qualquer pessoa que vivencie a realidade, sabe que você está MENTINDO. Portanto, pare com isso, pois só vai fazer mal a você mesmo(a). E mais: fica FEIO para você.

Vanda, me desculpe por esse meu desabafo. Mas estou CANSADA de ouvir tanta mentira propagada pela mesma pessoa há mais de 10 anos em todos os fórums de língua portuguesa, estou dizendo isso em nome de muita gente que tem vontade de fazer o mesmo, não sou do tipo que ouve absurdos e fica calada. Não é de mim.


----------



## Vanda

Vai ficar fechado até eu ter tempo pra limpar as incivilidades. E aviso que não vou mais ficar cheia de dedos com os brasileiros que vêm aqui atacar uns aos outros. Por mais valiosa que sejam as suas contribuições dispensamos, a continuar no nível do barraco.


----------

